# Tag der offenen Tür beim Bike Bauer 2011



## Fizik56 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
damit euch nach Weihnachten nicht die Vorfreude auf schöne Geschenke ausgeht, veranstalten wir beim Bike Bauer wie letztes Jahr einen Tag, vielmehr ein Wochenende der offenen Tür vom 26- 27.März. Zu sehen sind wie immer die aktuellen Nicolai Bikes, das eine oder andere Schätzchen aus der NICOLAI Historie und natürlich die Jagdmaschinen des Bike Bauer/Vulkatech Racing Teams. Das alles findet in einem lockeren Rahmen mit Wurst und Brötchen statt und Getränke zum nachspülen sind auch ausreichend vorhanden. Wir freuen uns wieder viele interessierte Fans und Freunde des deutschen Maschinenbaus bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen und hoffen auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Es grüßt euch die gesamte Bike Bauer Crew


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2010)

da  freu ich mich drauf... 
u. hoffentlich is bis dahin dieser beschi55ene winter wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (24. Dezember 2010)

so männer, das jahr ist rum, und ich wünsche euch und euren familien schöne
und besinnliche feiertage!!

vieleicht sehen wir uns im kommenden jahr auf dem ein oder anderen event.

mein besonderer dank geht nach lübbrechtsen an "die" bikeschmiede schlechthin, vielen dank für die gute zusammenarbeit !!


achja, der winter ist übrigens kein grund das biken einzustellen

gruss

der Thomas


----------



## Jettj (27. Dezember 2010)

Schön direkt an meinem B-day .
Ich komme aufjeden fall vorbei


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Januar 2011)

so wenn alles klappt, ist mein neues AM in raw am start, sowie ein AM mit rotem hauptrahmen und schwarzem heck


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> AM in raw am start



 war ja klar...


----------



## provester (13. Januar 2011)

@ Thomas

Coole Sache, freu´ mich schon - die Verpflegung im letzten Jahr war ausgezeichnet 

Vielleicht ist dann ja auch ein AM in XL am Start? Schwanke immer noch zwischen L und XL - zumindest sollte bis dahin die Finanzierung stehen


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2011)

Xl

xl

xl

xl


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

hallo

XL kann ich nicht garantieren, jedoch XXL 

gruß

der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

setzt dich mal mit Vinc zusammen...

die machen doch ne Tour mit ein paar Rädern

vielleicht kann ja N ein XL auftreiben?!


----------



## trailterror (14. Januar 2011)

provester schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> Coole Sache, freu´ mich schon - die Verpflegung im letzten Jahr war ausgezeichnet
> 
> Vielleicht ist dann ja auch ein AM in XL am Start? Schwanke immer noch zwischen L und XL - zumindest sollte bis dahin die Finanzierung stehen




Bei welcher grösse? Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

und weiter geht die wilde fahrt 

















Escalator Downhill


----------



## provester (14. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei welcher grösse? Schrittlänge?



1,90m bei 90er Schrittlänge, tendenziell langer Oberkörper.. Bin in Willingen letztes Jahr mal kurz ein AM in "L" gefahren und war mir unschlüssig, ob es nicht ein wenig kurz ist - habe bisher aber nur ein CC-Fully als Vergleich, von daher ist die AM-Sitzposition sowieso ungewohnt, was die Entscheidung nicht einfacher macht..

@ Thomas

hör auf damit, so langsam liebäugel ich sonst noch mit einem Nucleon AM und das ist definitiv im Budget nicht drin


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

provester schrieb:


> 1,90m bei 90er Schrittlänge, tendenziell langer Oberkörper.. Bin in Willingen letztes Jahr mal kurz ein AM in "L" gefahren und war mir unschlüssig, ob es nicht ein wenig kurz ist - habe bisher aber nur ein CC-Fully als Vergleich, von daher ist die AM-Sitzposition sowieso ungewohnt, was die Entscheidung nicht einfacher macht..
> 
> @ Thomas
> 
> hör auf damit, so langsam liebäugel ich sonst noch mit einem Nucleon AM und das ist definitiv im Budget nicht drin



kein problem kann dich mit bildern vom nucleon totschmeissen


----------



## trailterror (14. Januar 2011)

provester schrieb:


> 1,90m bei 90er Schrittlänge, tendenziell langer Oberkörper.. Bin in Willingen letztes Jahr mal kurz ein AM in "L" gefahren und war mir unschlüssig, ob es nicht ein wenig kurz ist - habe bisher aber nur ein CC-Fully als Vergleich, von daher ist die AM-Sitzposition sowieso ungewohnt, was die Entscheidung nicht einfacher macht..
> 
> @ Thomas
> 
> hör auf damit, so langsam liebäugel ich sonst noch mit einem Nucleon AM und das ist definitiv im Budget nicht drin




Alles klar, hab noch sehr wenige cm in beiden indikatoren mehr. Deshalb hats mich interessiert.... Gib mal bescheid wenn du klüger bist. Hab eigtl auf l geschielt....


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

ich schiele auf XL
daher bin ich für ein XL-Testbike
es gibt ja so langsam genug große Leute mit Helius AM Wunsch


----------



## provester (14. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich schiele auf XL
> daher bin ich für ein XL-Testbike
> es gibt ja so langsam genug große Leute mit Helius AM Wunsch



*unterschreib ich auch*

@ Thomas

eine Probefahrt sagt mehr als tausend Bilder (und Du hast ja auch noch ein AM in L da, oder?)  

Der März wird es zeigen, danach wird bestellt - aber nach der Lösung des Größenproblems kommt der nächste Schrecken: die Farbentscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

Folgende Modell sind in L am Start

Helius AM, AC, RC, AFR
Argon FR in L
UFO St in L
Helius AM / Fr in M
Nucleon AM in L
Nucleon E2 in L
Lambda ST in L
Ion ST in M
Usw.usw.

Gruß

Der Thomas

Achja bei der Farbe kann ich Dir nicht Helfen!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2011)

so freunde der deutschen wertarbeit!!

nun ist der tag der offenen tür beim BikeBauer, auch der offizielle start
der nicolai deutschland tour!
zur BikeBauerflotte, läuft nicolai auch mit eigenen bikes und personal beim BikeBauer auf!!

also die karren auftanken und ab nach ratingen!!

----PREMIERE DES NICOLAI NUCLEON E2 BikeBauer edition---


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2011)

Helius AM in XL??

;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Helius AM in XL??
> 
> ;-)


habe leider keins, und ob nicolai ein hat, weiß ich nicht

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2011)

Und ich muss an dem wochenende arbeiten...

:-(


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und ich muss an dem wochenende arbeiten...
> 
> :-(



Na dann sei fleißig!!


----------



## Maxkraft (28. Januar 2011)

Was wiegt denn die Edition 'Escalator Downhill'??


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn die Edition 'Escalator Downhill'??


so wie nicolai es aufgebaut hatte (war eine leihgabe)  so um die 21,5 KG, das BikeBauer E2
wird bestimmt leichter

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2011)

hey maxkraft!!

so wie ich sehe haste ein nucleon tst, komm doch am tag der offenen tür
beim BikeBauer mit dem schätzchen vorbei nucleons are welcome!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Maxkraft (28. Januar 2011)

300 km einfach. Vielleicht. Möchte allerdings mal was mit GCD fahren und fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> 300 km einfach. Vielleicht. Möchte allerdings mal was mit GCD fahren und fühlen.



ehhh bist du schwul oder warum schreibst du in rosa ? 

" GCD fahren und fühlen" 
gut gesagt... denn hören wirst du nix.


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> 300 km einfach. Vielleicht. Möchte allerdings mal was mit GCD fahren und fühlen.



kein problem argon fr mit gates carbon drive

Der Thomas


----------



## connerthesaint (28. Januar 2011)

Hey hat einer Lust auf eine Fahrgemeinschaft? 
Komme aus dem Raum 37603 Holzminden, Niedersachen. 

Sind dann doch schon nen paar Meter zum Bike Bauer aber wann sieht man den mal soviele Nicolaijünger auf einem Haufen, außer auf der Hausmesse? Allerdings ist die ja noch ziemliche lange hin... 

Also wer Lust hat PN, wäre cool wenns klappt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Hey hat einer Lust auf eine Fahrgemeinschaft?
> Komme aus dem Raum 37603 Holzminden, Niedersachen.
> 
> Sind dann doch schon nen paar Meter zum Bike Bauer aber wann sieht man den mal soviele Nicolaijünger auf einem Haufen, außer auf der Hausmesse? Allerdings ist die ja noch ziemliche lange hin...
> ...



genau bildet fahrgemeinschaften!! dann könnt ihr das gesparte geld gleich reinvestieren

gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> genau bildet fahrgemeinschaften!! dann könnt ihr das gesparte geld gleich reinvestieren
> 
> gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



ich steh hinterm  grill.


----------



## Jettj (28. Januar 2011)

Jawoll .
Orginale Pott Currywurst 

...******** Mittagspause auch schon wieder rum...


----------



## stuk (28. Januar 2011)

kann ja lekkaa werden


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so freunde der deutschen wertarbeit!!
> 
> nun ist der tag der offenen tür beim BikeBauer, auch der offizielle start
> der nicolai deutschland tour!
> ...



nicolai deutschland tour: wo werdet ihr noch sein? Zufälligerweise auch im östlichen Teil Deutschlands?


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> nicolai deutschland tour: wo werdet ihr noch sein? Zufälligerweise auch im östlichen Teil Deutschlands?



die tage kommt ein newsletter, genaue termine nach dem BikeBauer werden dann veröffentlicht 

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Januar 2011)

ein neuer BikeBauer freund!!







sein traumbike wird ein Helius AFR!!

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2011)

so ein AM würde ich auch nehmen...
mit meiner Totem und maximal 17 Kilo!

;-)

Apropos, wo bleiben die Nucleon AC Bilder?


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> so ein AM würde ich auch nehmen...
> mit meiner Totem und maximal 17 Kilo!
> 
> ;-)
> ...



bilder gibt es wenn kalle es abnickt

Der Thomas


----------



## die-gute (29. Januar 2011)

dann spiel ihm mal mehr HipHop vor!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> und weiter geht die wilde fahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Feines Teil!


----------



## trailterror (31. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ein neuer BikeBauer freund!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches rot ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welches rot ist denn das?



Eloxal oder nicht?


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Januar 2011)

Jo, ist Eloxal


----------



## der Digge (31. Januar 2011)

Werde ich mir auch mal in den Kalender schreiben, immerhin denke ich für 2012 noch über "Familienzuwachs" nach


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Jo, ist Eloxal



Danke. Interessant. Un nun noch ein bild von nem am in rapsgelb bitte î 

Die farben so aber schon deutlich anders im vgl zum konfigurator


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Danke. Interessant. Un nun noch ein bild von nem am in rapsgelb bitte î
> 
> Die farben so aber schon deutlich anders im vgl zum konfigurator



Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt das die Eloxalfarben sich im Konfigurator deutlich von den Orginal-Farben unterscheiden.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Februar 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Werde ich mir auch mal in den Kalender schreiben, immerhin denke ich für 2012 noch über "Familienzuwachs" nach



Willst du dir Tips dafür beim BikeBauer holen?


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt das die Eloxalfarben sich im Konfigurator deutlich von den Orginal-Farben unterscheiden.



d.h, falls man nach dem konfigurator das farbliche konzept austüftelt, so wird man man dann doch mehr oder weniger "überrascht" was das endprodukt angeht...

sind denn nur die elox farben verzerrt


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> d.h, falls man nach dem konfigurator das farbliche konzept austüftelt, so wird man man dann doch mehr oder weniger "überrascht" was das endprodukt angeht...
> 
> sind denn nur die elox farben verzerrt



Die anderen Farben im Konfigurator sind doch RAL-Farben daher eigentlich einheitlich. Klar gibt es unterschiede in der Darstellung auf dem bildschirm aber die RAL-Nummer ist ja das entscheidende Merkmal.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2011)

okay


----------



## der Digge (9. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Willst du dir Tips dafür beim BikeBauer holen?



Ich möchte adoptieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> kein problem argon fr mit gates carbon drive
> 
> Der Thomas



in L oder M?


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2011)

Müsste L sein.


----------



## acid-driver (1. März 2011)

dass ein argon FR in L da am start ist, steht ja irgendwo in thread. das mit gates und rohloff/gates wäre natürlich ein traum


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2011)

Das wird das sein. In Rot Elox 
Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst schreib dem BikeBauer einfach eine Mail.


----------



## Fizik56 (1. März 2011)

Hallo acid-driver,
wir werden am Tage der offenen Tür ein Argon FR mit Gates/Rohloff Antrieb ausstellen 

Grüße vom Bike Bauer


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> und weiter geht die wilde fahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil  Wir kommen auch wenn wir dürfen


----------



## acid-driver (2. März 2011)

Fizik56 schrieb:


> Hallo acid-driver,
> wir werden am Tage der offenen Tür ein Argon FR mit Gates/Rohloff Antrieb ausstellen
> 
> Grüße vom Bike Bauer



fett, dann versuch ich auch zu kommen. gibts ne teststrecke in der nähe?


----------



## rigger (2. März 2011)

Ich glaub da gidts Wald wo man sich Austoben kann und ne Teststrecke glaube ich auch...

Bin auch schwer am überlegen ob ich komme, bin ja immer noch am sparen für ein Nicolai...


----------



## Team Nicolai (2. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> sehr geil  Wir kommen auch wenn wir dürfen


Hallo Guru

Bin am Donnerstag, in Heidelberg, komme dann mal vorbei, mach schonmal Kaffee!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

zum thema probefahrt, haben wir vor, dass der Johannes mit einen kleinen trupp am samstag zu zwei terminen eine kleine testfahrt mit besuchern machen wird, jedoch müst ihr verständniss haben, dass diese probefahrten
nicht all zu lange dauern, da wir die bikes ja auch leuten zeigen wollen, die von weite her kommen, und es ist dann doof wenn das objekt der begierde stundenlang nicht da ist

wir freuen uns auf euren besuch, bis dahin

achja Guru natürlich würden wir uns freuen wenn der "wurzelpuff" am start ist.

Der Thomas


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Guru
> 
> Bin am Donnerstag, in Heidelberg, komme dann mal vorbei, mach schonmal Kaffee!!
> 
> ...



Soll ich wirklich den Kaffee machen, über meine Kaffeekochkünste gibt es glaube ich sogar nen Fred hier


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Werde wohl auch einen Tag vorbeischauen und mein Nonius mitbringen.

Leider immer noch stark unterrepräsentiert in der N-Gemeinde, zu Unrecht, wie ich finde. Aber das werden wir schon ändern

Ferner bietet mein Bike ja auch die Möglichkeit, mechanische Scheibenbremsen zu testen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (2. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch einen Tag vorbeischauen und mein Nonius mitbringen.
> 
> Leider immer noch stark unterrepräsentiert in der N-Gemeinde, zu Unrecht, wie ich finde. Aber das werden wir schon ändern
> 
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

So alleine bist Du da nicht, meins ist gerade von Nicolai zurückgekommen, im neuen BikeBauer Gewand, wir können ja die zwei in eine Ecke stellen, die werden sich schon was zu erzählen haben

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> So alleine bist Du da nicht, meins ist gerade von Nicolai zurückgekommen, im neuen BikeBauer Gewand, wir können ja die zwei in eine Ecke stellen, die werden sich schon was zu erzählen haben
> 
> ...



Na gut

Doppelt hält besser Aber nicht in die hinterste Ecke

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## de´ AK77 (2. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Guru
> 
> Bin am Donnerstag, in Heidelberg, komme dann mal vorbei, mach schonmal Kaffee!!
> 
> ...



das mim Kaffee machen übernehm´ lieber isch Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2011)

Nonius CC -BikeBauer-






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## *Trailsurfer (3. März 2011)

Fahrt Ihr immer ohne Kette?



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Nonius CC -BikeBauer-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2011)

na logisch!! ist halt auch leichter

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## pratt (3. März 2011)

Ohne Pedale nützt Dir sowieso keine Kette!


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> am samstag zu zwei terminen eine kleine testfahrt



reicht vollkommen, danke, werde dann wohl samstag aufschlagen


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

Die Kisten sind auch am Start!!











Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. März 2011)

Stell das GB2 demnächst mal auf die schwarzen Felgen, ich glaube das kommt noch besser


----------



## Jettj (9. März 2011)

Da ich am 27 bday hab muss ich das Gb2 mal test fahren


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. März 2011)

Mach wenn ich sie Platt gemacht habe, also noch dieser Saison!!

Gruß

Der Thomas

Achja wo bleiben die versprochenen Bilda ??


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. März 2011)

Sorry ich war eben zu kaputt.
Habe bis halb neun geschraubt, G-Boxx mit neuen lagern und neuen Zügen drin und Hinterbau ist dran. Morgen schick ich dir was. 
Das Saint Schaltwerk scheint zu passen, dadurch lösen Wir aber noch nicht das Problem mit der Feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Sorry ich war eben zu kaputt.
> Habe bis halb neun geschraubt, G-Boxx mit neuen lagern und neuen Zügen drin und Hinterbau ist dran. Morgen schick ich dir was.
> Das Saint Schaltwerk scheint zu passen, dadurch lösen Wir aber noch nicht das Problem mit der Feder



Ah, ich ahne was


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Kisten sind auch am Start!!
> 
> ...



Einfach schöne Räder


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ah, ich ahne was


 
kein Kommentar


----------



## Fizik56 (14. März 2011)

So Freunde des Geländeradsports,
die Vorbereitungen beim Bike Bauer gehen nun in die heiße Phase, d.h. wir verzichten kommenden Sonntag sogar auf unsere allwöchentliche Wochenendausfahrt 
im Ratinger Forst um für euch ein tolles Event auf die Beine zu stellen.
Für uns ist es nicht nur der Beginn einer wunderbaren Tradition, die nun ins zweite Jahr geht, sondern auch der Kick-Off der diesjährigen Nicolai Deutschlandtour. Daher werden dieses Jahr nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen der Bike Bauer Crew, sondern auch Vinc, Nicolai Ur-Gestein Volker, Moritz und Stephan am Start sein. 
Die Jungs bringen neben ihrer geballten Kompetenz auch noch einige Testräder mit, die für einen kleinen Ausritt selbstverständlich zur Verfügung stehen. 
Neben der Möglichkeit auf eine kleine Tour hat sich Mountainbike Legende Frank Schneider angekündigt, der natürlich für das ein oder andere Fachgespräch gerne zu haben ist. Genauso wie Hoshi Yoshida und Jan Zander aus der Beobachterperspektive zu berichten wissen. Marco Hösel ist leider verhindert hat uns aber schon seine Teilnahme für 2012 zugesagt.
Also packt eure Familie, Freunde und Nicolais ein und besucht uns am 26. und 27.03 in Ratingen.

Wir freuen uns

Die Bike Bauer Crew



folgende Bikes werden für Testfahrten zur Verfügung stehen:

2x Helius AM

2x Helius AC

1x ION ST

1x Helius AC 29

1x Argon ROCC 29

1x Nucleon AM

Darüber hinaus sind natürlich alle Bike Bauer Nicolais vollzählig vor Ort


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2011)

Fizik56 schrieb:


> folgende Bikes werden für Testfahrten zur Verfügung stehen:
> 
> 2x Helius AM
> 
> ...



also doch kein argon FR?


----------



## Timmy35 (14. März 2011)

Fizik56 schrieb:


> folgende Bikes werden für Testfahrten zur Verfügung stehen:
> 
> 2x Helius AM
> 
> ...



wie gross ist das helius ac 29?


----------



## Fizik56 (15. März 2011)

Die Größen der Testbikes sind uns noch nicht bekannt. Ihr könnt aber davon ausgehen, dass es Rahmen in M sowie L sein werden.

Grüße

Johannes


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also doch kein argon FR?



Hallo,

Na Logisch ist ein Argon FR am Start, mit Carbon Drive
Die Liste bezieht sich nur auf die Bikes, die Nicolai mitbringt.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Na Logisch ist ein Argon FR am Start, mit Carbon Drive
> Die Liste bezieht sich nur auf die Bikes, die Nicolai mitbringt.
> ...



 welt gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (15. März 2011)

schnappschüsse !!





















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

Gehört Mülleimerspringen zum Rahmenprogramm am Tag der offenen Tür

Die blauen Elox-Teile und der Dämpfer verraten den Besitzer des Ion

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gehört Mülleimerspringen zum Rahmenprogramm am Tag der offenen Tür
> 
> Die blauen Elox-Teile und der Dämpfer verraten den Besitzer des Ion
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Du darfst auch in den Eimer Springen!!, wir freuen uns auf Deinen Einsatz!!

Zum ION GB 2 ist ja wohl klar, wem der Hobel Gehört, siehe Bilderalbum.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

Sind die anderen Ruhropttkanacken denn auch willkommen?


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Sind die anderen Ruhropttkanacken denn auch willkommen?



Leute aus dem Ruhrgebiet sind immer Willkommen!!

Weisse doch!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Du darfst auch in den Eimer Springen!!, wir freuen uns auf Deinen Einsatz!!
> 
> Zum ION GB 2 ist ja wohl klar, wem der Hobel Gehört, siehe Bilderalbum.
> 
> ...



Juhu

Der Besitzer ist beim Bildereinstellen in seinem Album nicht gerade aktuell

Er hat mich zum Bewundern hierher verwiesen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

und noch ein Nicolai!!





















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

So... die neuen 2011 BikeBauer Jerseys!!!











Diese Jerseys hat unser Johannes entworfen, Prima Artdirector

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. März 2011)

Wow  sind die gut geworden.

Ich musste er mal rocken  
Jetzt gema Bike waschen und dann schaun wa no ma mit de Bilder


----------



## Speedpreacher (17. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> und noch ein Nicolai!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo THomas, Du bis nen krasser Typ! Bei Dir liegen die Nicolais einfach so auf'm Weg rum wie festgetretenner Kaugummi auf dem Bürgesteig. Huch schon wieder eins 

Komm' auch kurz vorbei am 26ten! Vielleicht gibt es ja neben Bierchen auch ne Wurscht vom Grill... 

Grüße Speedpreacher


----------



## Jettj (17. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> So... die neuen 2011 BikeBauer Jerseys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die sind ja mal geil  .
Kriegt man die bei euch zu kaufen ?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. März 2011)

Werde am 26. auch bei Euch aufschlagen..allerdings leider ohne mein Helius...das ist immer noch nicht fertig aufgebaut

Freu' mich schon....


----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2011)

Tag der offenen Tür beim Bike Bauer 2011 

Am Samstag gibt es morgens noch teils dichtere Wolkenfelder oder auch Nebel. Tagsüber setzt sich immer mehr die Sonne durch und nachmittags ist es gebietsweise auch richtig sonnig.
 Die Höchstwerte liegen bei 9 oder 10 Grad. Der Wind weht schwach aus nördlicher Richtung.

schade is ja erst nächste woche... hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit. 



Kalle und Vinc sind gerade aufe Messe in Taipei

zum Tag der offenen Tür beim Bike Bauer  
kommen Moritz und Vincent von -N-


----------



## rigger (18. März 2011)

Vielleicht schau ich auch mal vorbei...


----------



## Fizik56 (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ein weiterer hochkarätiger Gast hat sein kommen für Samstag den 26.03. angekündigt. Fahrwerksguru und Mister Flatout Suspension Gino Schlifske wird euch Rede und Antwort stehen. Diskussionen über Fahrwerkssetup, Dämpfer- und Federelemente sind unbedingt erwünscht. Darüber hinaus bietet Gino mit "seinem Baby" -wie er es nennt- ein umfassendes Serviceangebot im Bereich der Federelemente auch außerhalb unserer Veranstaltungen an. Also knüpft Kontakte und wartet bei der nächsten Gelegheit mit einer ultrasensiblen Gabel alá Flatout Suspension auf.

Soweit bis nächstes Wochenende

Die BikeBauer Crew


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

ich bringe Peter´s Nonuis mit,- dann können sich die federwegsspezialisten 
Thorsten Ti-Max und Mister Flatout Suspension Gino Schlifske sich da drann versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fizik56 (21. März 2011)

Eine weitere gloreiche Ankündigung:

Wir haben am Wochenende unsere Hasuaufgaben gemacht und eine etwa 20km lange Strecke für euch abgesteckt. Wir bieten jeweils Samstag sowie Sonntag ab 13.00 Uhr eine geführte Tour durch das Ratinger Unterholz an. Zur Verfügung stehen die Testbikes der Firma Nicolai. Darüber hinaus seid Ihr herzlich eingeladen euren eigenen Hobel mitzubringen und euch uns anzuschließen. Wir werden etwa 1,5 Std. unterwegs sein. Bei Bedarf werden wir am Samstag noch eine zweite Tour im Anschluss anbieten. Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen. Bis dahin.

Grüße von der Bike Bauer Crew


----------



## Ti-Max (21. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bringe Peter´s Nonuis mit,- dann können sich die federwegsspezialisten
> Thorsten Ti-Max und Mister Flatout Suspension Gino Schlifske sich da drann versuchen.



Achtfach-Hust

Bin doch kein Dämpfer-Spezialist. Habe nur mittlerweile so viele Dämpfer getestet, daß ich zu jedem was sagen kann. Warum und wie die Dinger funktionieren, davon habe ich doch keine Ahnung

Rad kommt mit, ggf. rolle ich auch hinterher


----------



## stuk (21. März 2011)

verstopft mir blos nicht meine hausrunde am samstag


----------



## Ti-Max (21. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> verstopft mir blos nicht meine hausrunde am samstag




Wir fahren doch weiiiiit vor Dir


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> verstopft mir blos nicht meine hausrunde am samstag




ich komm doch nicht zum radfahren nach Ratingen. 
also auf das Abend/Nachtprogramm bin ich gespannt


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich komm doch nicht zum radfahren nach Ratingen.
> also auf das Abend/Nachtprogramm bin ich gespannt


 Hallo

Abendprogramm ??

Denke von 11 bis 18 Uhr reicht!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> von 11 bis 18 Uhr reicht!!




also im wurzelpuff wird im nachtprogramm immer heiss gestript !


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also im wurzelpuff wird im nachtprogramm immer heiss gestript !



also, Du nackt aufem bike, dann bleib ich auch länger!!

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> also, Du nackt aufem bike, dann bleib ich auch länger!!
> 
> Der Thomas



nicht wirklich Thomas .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (21. März 2011)

Oh doch Artur


----------



## waldschrad (21. März 2011)

Guten Abend ihr Bikebauer...!
Ihr seit meines wissens nach die einzigen, die das anbetungswÃ¼rdige E2 schon getreten haben, oder irre ich mich da?
Ich habe vor mir selbiges als Freerider aufzubauen, allen Gewichtsdisskussiones zum trotz!
Totem Coil, Vivid 5.0air, AlexRims Supra D, saepim cxRay, hope pro, Spec Command Seatpost...

Da sich bis jetzt keinerlei MÃ¶glichkeit ergeben hat ein ION probezufahren(Ã¤hnliche geo), wÃ¤re meine frage obs eurer Meinung nach Ã¼berhaupt Sinn macht...

->wie pedalierbar ist das gute StÃ¼ck mit ausgefahrener StÃ¼tze /SPD/minus 8mm(Totem) GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge bei dem Sitzwinkel???

oder wÃ¤re es sinnvoll den Sitzwinkel/OberrohrlÃ¤nge biz anzupassen?? 
Reach/stack bliebe ja identisch, es ergÃ¤be sich ânurâ ein vortriebsfreudigerer Sitzwinkel, mehr Pedaldruck....

 Erarbeite mir meine Abfahrten gern selbst (zumeisst garnicht anders mÃ¶glich... )ums runterzus recht laufen zu lassen....+Park...(deswegen E2 statt AM..)

Vielen Dank vom Chris


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. März 2011)

Hallo

als erste gefällt mir der ausdruck anbetungswürdig sehr gut, das nucleon e2 ist natürlich von seiner veranlagung her ein downhillpanzer erster güte, jedoch wenn du schmerzfrei bist!! ist der bock natürlich bedingt tourentauglich, thomas würde jetzt sagen ist das bike zu schwer?? oder du zu schlapp!! in der regel trifft zweiteres zu, also bei sehr viel willenskraft, sehe ich da kein problem, an der geo würde ich nichts ändern.
wir haben in unserer trainigsflotte ei ion gb2 mit singelcrown und verkürztem federweg im heck, und das dinG geht ab wie luzie!!

viel spass bei deinem projekt!! und halt mich auf dem laufenden.

Der Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. März 2011)

Hi Chris,

Ich beziehe es jetzt mal auf mein GB2.
Ich würde am Sitzwinkel nix ändern, lediglich I-beam Sattel und Stütze finde ich sehr ratsam. Ich fahr hin und wieder schon mal mit dem DH Bike zur Arbeit und dann einfach Sattel flach stellen und ganz nach vorne schieben und es passt. Sieht nur recht komisch aus. 

Mit dem E2 bin ich nur mal gerollt, da können die anderen Jungs mehr zu sagen. Aber ich finde dein Vorhaben gut und könnte mir gut vorstellen das das funzt.


----------



## tokessa (22. März 2011)

So ich werd mir die sache auch mal ansehen, schaden kanns ja nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> So ich werd mir die sache auch mal ansehen, schaden kanns ja nicht



Hurra Hurra der RUHRPOTT is da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (22. März 2011)




----------



## waldschrad (22. März 2011)

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!!

Ihr bekräftigt mich noch in meineer Absicht-WUNDERBAR!!!!!

In Sachen Leidensfähigkeit-schinde mich des öfteren mit nem Kona Stab die Berge nauf-um selbiges wieder runter zu schinden!!!!gegen den Brocken(21,kgs) wirds E2 direkt leichtfüssig  
denn werd ich die Tage mal gen Nicolai telefonieren.....

gruss Chris

ps: klar halt ich euch aufm laufenden...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zum Tag der offenen Tür beim Bike Bauer
> kommen Moritz und Vincent von -N-



und bringen mir meinen geilen Helius AM Rahmen in schwarz elox mit. 

Juhuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## schroeti (23. März 2011)

Jo, Wickedstyle, Alex und ich kommen dann auch am Samstag. Freue mich besonders auf die ganze Ruhrpottkanackenbagage um Artur.  




Und auf die N-Würstchen....


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. März 2011)

Jagdmaschine ,











Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2011)

krasse schoiße, Thomas


----------



## schroeti (24. März 2011)

sehr schöne Farbkombi!!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> Jo, Wickedstyle, Alex und ich kommen dann auch am Samstag. Freue mich besonders auf die ganze Ruhrpottkanackenbagage um Artur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bis mich auch so´n -N- würstchen...  

ich hab min. 6 Leute im schlepptau.


----------



## tokessa (24. März 2011)

Ohhhh Hast neues auto ? Sprinter vielleicht


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ohhhh Hast neues auto ? Sprinter vielleicht



nee Meister-Dieter fährt mit seinem eigenem auto hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (24. März 2011)

Schön, wird ja richtig voll


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schön, wird ja richtig voll



jepp


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2011)

Fizik56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ein weiterer hochkarätiger Gast hat sein kommen für Samstag den 26.03. angekündigt. Fahrwerksguru und Mister Flatout Suspension Gino Schlifske wird euch Rede und Antwort stehen. Diskussionen über Fahrwerkssetup, Dämpfer- und Federelemente sind unbedingt erwünscht. Darüber hinaus bietet Gino mit "seinem Baby" -wie er es nennt- ein umfassendes Serviceangebot im Bereich der Federelemente auch außerhalb unserer Veranstaltungen an. Also knüpft Kontakte und wartet bei der nächsten Gelegheit mit einer ultrasensiblen Gabel alá Flatout Suspension auf.
> 
> Soweit bis nächstes Wochenende
> ...



Sauber Kann jedem nur empfehlen sich mit Gino über das Fahrwerk zu unterhalten. Gino weiß auf jeden Fall ganz genau, was er da macht und ihr werdet von seinem Fachwissen begeistert sein
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## waldschrad (24. März 2011)

kette rechts??????


----------



## schroeti (24. März 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> kette rechts??????




wir sind doch keine Rennradmuschis....


----------



## waldschrad (24. März 2011)

in bezug aufs bild...! 
kenn kein gboxx rahmen mit kette rechts....und die schwinge....
muss ich noch warten mit ordern???


----------



## WODAN (24. März 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> in bezug aufs bild...!
> kenn kein gboxx rahmen mit kette rechts....und die schwinge....
> muss ich noch warten mit ordern???



Ist ein altes ION G-Boxx2 

Wie hier:





Der Nachfolger hatte ein Horstlink, so dass Kettenspanner nötig waren.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ist ein altes ION G-Boxx2



richtich 

genau wie die beiden aufem bild


----------



## waldschrad (24. März 2011)

shame on me!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (24. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> richtich
> 
> genau wie die beiden aufem bild




Artur, Du Jungspund....Du und alt...      


aber beim Anblick des geilen IONs könnte ich auch echt schwach werden.


----------



## Team Nicolai (24. März 2011)

hallo

zu thema testrunde!! wir werden jeweils am samstag & sonntag ab 13 Uhr eine ca 20 km
runde starten johannes und ralf werden jeweils die gruppe begleiten, schutzausrüstung
helm,schoner,etc sind pflichvoraussetzung für die teilnahme!!
es stehen zu verfügung 1 x helius AM gr. L , 1 x Helius AM gr. m, 1 x helius ac gr. L,
1 x helius afr gr. L, 1 x argon fr gates carbon drive gr.L,1 x helius fr gr. L, 1 x argon rocc gc 29" 1 x helius ac gr. m.
die runde wird maximal 1,5 std dauern.
wir haben uns für eine kleine runde entschieden, damit die objekte der begierde nicht solange den andere gästen vorenthalten werden!!

also ab nach ratingen, wir freuen uns auf euer kommen und viel fachsimpelei

gruß

der thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> aber beim Anblick des geilen IONs könnte ich auch echt schwach werden.



du brauchst ein Helius AM !  DAS Rad für alles


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

ich hab es mal in unserem Halden thread verlinkt... 

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8144734#post8144734


Wetter so la la...
--> http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_duesseldorf.jhtml


----------



## der Digge (26. März 2011)

Da fühlt man sich wie ein Kind im Spielzeugladen


----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

So morgen zum 21 werde ich mit papa und hund da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (26. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder für die Nicht-Kommen-Könner und Daheimgebliebenen .

Argon CC 29er







 




Nucleon E2







 

 

 




Nucleon Evo







 




Helius AC







 

 




Helius AM







 




Helius AFR



 




Bike-Bauer Team ION










MPire






Nucleon AM






Mehr Bilder gibt's noch im entsprechenden Album.


----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

Ich besuche morgen die Wolke 7


----------



## Morti (26. März 2011)

coole Aktion 

leider zu weit weg für einen spontanen Besuch


----------



## schroeti (26. März 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen von heute....


Danke nochmals für die leckeren Würstchen!!! 

 


Fotos auch in größer in meiner Galerie


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. März 2011)

welche Größe hat das schwarze 29er Argon denn ?


----------



## Testmaen (26. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> welche Größe hat das schwarze 29er Argon denn ?



"M" wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. März 2011)

War ein schöner Tag. Danke nochmals an die Organisatoren und das Bikebauer-Team


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2011)

Das sieht mal ordentlich nach Spaß aus
Wirklich schöne Bilder und man kann wirklich froh sein, dass die Nicolai-Händler ein besonderes Auge für einzigartige Räder haben
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (27. März 2011)

und ich kann leider nicht kommen

Habe die Mega-Seuche und kann momentan nicht raus 

K.C.U.F


----------



## Schildbürger (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
damit bin ich gestern mal über den Hof gefahren.
Und schon in der ersten Kurve mit dem Fuß an das Vorderrad gekommen.
Also aufpassen! 







Auf dem Bild kann man sehen das der Platz knapp ist. 

Ich habe viele neue Eindrücke mitnehmen können.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. März 2011)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, das wird wohl bei vielen 29er in der Größe so sein. Schade, aber eine solche Konstruktion ist für mich dann einfach untauglich. Mit dem wachsen ist auch schon vorbei


----------



## OldSchool (27. März 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit bin ich gestern mal über den Hof gefahren.
> Und schon in der ersten Kurve mit dem Fuß an das Vorderrad gekommen.
> Also aufpassen!
> ...



So ein Teil fährt man mit Klickpedal. 

Da ist dann der Fußballen genau über der Pedalachse und der Überstand nach vorne ist nicht mehr so groß wie  mit irgend welchen Freeridetretern, die mittig auf dem Pedal stehten.

Beim Rennrad sind die Abstände auch nicht größer und die kleinen Fahrer fahren nicht mit 26er Rädern rum.


----------



## der Digge (27. März 2011)

Mit'm Rennrad fährt man auch keine engen Kurven


----------



## softbiker (27. März 2011)

Für das silberne Nucleon E2 würde ich töten. Dass ist das verdammt noch mal das geilste ION was man hier bisher auf die Räder gestellt hat.  f a n t a s t i c !!!


----------



## waldschrad (27. März 2011)

dem schliesse ich mich an!!!!!!! Wahrhaft Anbetungswürdig!!!!!!!!!!!

Perfektion bis ins Detail! 
Könnt mich an den Schweissnähten Stunden satt sehen...

noch n roter CB LRS, dann wäre es perfekt... 

was für ne Rahmengrosse? 

greetz chris


----------



## Jettj (27. März 2011)

War ein super Tag,wollte schon garnicht mehr weg .
Anscheind hat mein Hund auch ein paar neue Freunde dort gefunden .
Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat das eine super lockere Stimmung dort war und die Würstschen waren auch super.

Lg Kevin

Ps: Lade grad 130 Bilder hoch 

Ps 2: Krieg alle Bilder nicht hochgeladen ich hab mal die besten hoch geladen.
hier der Link.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38650/page:1


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> War ein super Tag,wollte schon garnicht mehr weg .
> Anscheind hat mein Hund auch ein paar neue Freunde dort gefunden .
> Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat das eine super lockere Stimmung dort war und die Würstschen waren auch super.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für dein großes Lob und die Unterstützung hier im Forum.
Wir werden uns dieses Jahr bestimmt noch öfters auf dem ein oder anderen Event treffen. Feier noch ordentlich Geburtstag und bis demnächst.

Grüße vom Johannes


----------



## Jettj (27. März 2011)

Auch hier vielen lieben Dank 
Waren alle super freundlich und sehr cool drauf  .
Freu mich schon in 3 Wochen .

Lg Kevin


----------



## balticnor (27. März 2011)

Hey, 
danke noch mal für den coolen Tag, der netten Tour, der leckeren Wurst, Pizza und und und. Vor allem für den Geburtstagskuchen.
Hoffe wir sehen uns mal in unserem Wald 

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. März 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> was für ne rahmengrosse?



l


----------



## tanchoplatinum (27. März 2011)

salü

noch mal an die ganze bande, sehr schön war es bei euch, super auch mal die ganzen schönen sachen zu sehen und wir haben uns auch wieder ein bisschen besser kennen gelernt.

ich hoffe heut war es genau so entspannt wie gestern, der kleine ausritt war auch super. schreit nach wiederholung.
die trails rund um lübbrechtsen lernt ihr dann zur hausmesse kennen.






[/URL][/IMG]

vielen vielen dank für alles und macht weiter so


----------



## tokessa (28. März 2011)

Danke für die bewirtung, meine tochter und ich hatten spass  Vielleicht wechsel ich ja auch irgendwann mal die marke


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND und Ti-Max.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2011)

Ich schau wie immer sehr skeptisch


----------



## tokessa (28. März 2011)

Lol, wer weiß was der Artur dir da grad erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

ich sag schon mal TAUSEND DANK  an das Team Bike-Bauer  www.bikebauer.com

bes. Thomas.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Lol, wer weiß was der Artur dir da grad erzählt



War bereits am Samstag, habe ich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## schroeti (28. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Lol, wer weiß was der Artur dir da grad erzählt




das habe ich mir beim Sichten der Fotos auch gedacht...


----------



## waldschrad (28. März 2011)

L? bei was für körpermass(en)?
wie fällt der Rahmen aus?
hatte für meins an M gedacht...
bevorzuge eher n kompaktes statt gestrecktes bike-wobei das E2 Geomässig in M schon grösser ausfällt als mein Shuttle (auch M)...
und das Türkise?das sieh ma ja  mit Fahrer als relation....

danke Chris


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. März 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> L? bei was für körpermass(en)?
> wie fällt der Rahmen aus?
> hatte für meins an M gedacht...
> bevorzuge eher n kompaktes statt gestrecktes bike-wobei das E2 Geomässig in M schon grösser ausfällt als mein Shuttle (auch M)...
> ...




das es sollte die gleichen masse haben wie das ion!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Thomas



Thomas
 gibt es foto/film material vom Hoshi zum "Tag der offenen Tür"


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Thomas
> gibt es foto/film material vom Hoshi zum "Tag der offenen Tür"



ja.... die tage!!

der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. März 2011)

so.... hab mal angefangen ein paar bilder hochzuladen.....

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38721

die tage geht es weiter, kommentare sind erwünscht!!

Der Thomas


----------



## balticnor (29. März 2011)

Großer Sport.... vor allem mal ab und zu in anderen Revieren zu wildern macht unheimlich Spaß.....


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. März 2011)

Klasse Bilder und einige bekannte Gesichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so.... hab mal angefangen ein paar bilder hochzuladen.....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38721
> 
> ...



nicht ein einziges von/mit mir.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht ein einziges von/mit mir.



Würde mir zu denken geben


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Würde mir zu denken geben



das habe ich mir den ganzen tag  gedacht.


----------



## tokessa (30. März 2011)

Lol


----------



## Jettj (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht ein einziges von/mit mir.


 Mein Papa sieht man und mich


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht ein einziges von/mit mir.



Von dir gibts eh schon genug


----------



## schroeti (31. März 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Von dir gibts eh schon genug



eben, da braucht er nur auf meine Fotoseite schauen....  undankbarer Kerl


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

Neues Helius AC Testbike beim BikeBauer!!












Der Thomas


----------



## BobTheBuilder (8. April 2011)

Nice! 

Kommt die AM-Dämpferaufnahme in Serie oder ist das eine aufpreispflichtige Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Kommt die AM-Dämpferaufnahme in Serie oder ist das eine aufpreispflichtige Option?



Hallo

mit aufpreis!!

Der Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. April 2011)

Sehr sehr geil 
Ich denke das die Hammerschmidt AM auch gut drauf passt, ich weiß wo noch eine liegt


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2011)

Totale Pornographie Thomas


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2011)

Absolut verschärft


----------



## Triple F (9. April 2011)

Wurde in der Gerüchteküche etwas zum Nucleon_ 'AC'_ gekocht?


----------



## Jettj (9. April 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Neues Helius AC Testbike beim BikeBauer!!
> 
> Der Thomas


 
Hab ich heute live gesehen,sieht viel besser aus als auf dem Foto  .

Gespräch Thema auf dem Rückweg war... gb2 .Einfach nur klasse .

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

